# Laetitia Casta Runway Roberto Cavalli Show during Milan Fashion Week 27.09.2010 x 7



## Q (27 Sep. 2010)

​
thx Preppie


----------



## etaz2 (27 Sep. 2010)

Freakshow!?


----------



## Punisher (11 Okt. 2010)

very nice


----------



## raffi1975 (12 Okt. 2010)

Die Frau sieht immer noch toll aus (vor allem wenn sie den Mund nicht aufmacht (  )
:thx:


----------



## Mandalorianer (12 Okt. 2010)

*eine süsser als die andere  :thx:*


----------



## kingster (13 Okt. 2010)

nice


----------

